# Stem



## thpeyton (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone have a good discription on how to change the handlebar stem angle? Is it easy to mess up? I actually started to take the thing apart but I wanted to know if I could do it first without messing anything up. What is your favorite positon (for the stem you perv)?

<img src="https://static.flickr.com/58/184263643_06cfc7fa2e.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="bike_bars" />
<img src="https://static.flickr.com/57/184264274_e6de1e4d71.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="bike_full1" />
I kind of like how it is positioned now but I might like a lower position.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

Pretty easy to do. Just unbolt everything and flip the stem so it points down. If you just want to slightly move it down maybe you can just tilt the handle bar forward a little so the hoods are lower. Likewise if you flip the stem and it is too low you can rotate the handle bars towards you to raise the hoods slightly.


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Aug 28, 2005)

I don't know what year that is but on my 2005 Allez there is an insert inside the stem. That insert is also cut at an angle so you can flip the insert around to make minor changes in the angle. When I went to a shorter stem my LBS had to order me a new one and it came with three inserts with matching top caps. It comes in handy to fine tune a fit. The top cap has to be different on each insert due to the angle change of the screw. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

I was just at my dealer today where they have what's called a "Stem Kit" that has a complete set of all of the 31.8mm Specialized road stems -- all angles and lengths, plus all the shims. I'm taking my bike back there tomorrow where we'll try a couple of setups so that I know for sure what to order (and it will still come with a complete set of shims and top caps so I can play with it some more). It's probably compatible with your Allez (I have a new Sequoia).


----------

